# PMP Certification



## justPE (Aug 22, 2020)

I recently passed my CA PE exams, and am looking into taking the PMP Certification.  Can someone help me to understand what is "_*35 hours of project management education/training*_", what is the best way to obtain it?

View attachment 18456


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 22, 2020)

justPE said:


> I recently passed my CA PE exams, and am looking into taking the PMP Certification.  Can someone help me to understand what is "_*35 hours of project management education/training*_", what is the best way to obtain it?
> 
> View attachment 18456


You can take a prep course like the following:

https://www.udemy.com/topic/pmp/

I used one of my undergraduate courses (Construction Project Management) to meet the requirement.


----------



## justPE (Aug 22, 2020)

Will PMI accepting the udemy course?


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 22, 2020)

I would contact them if you have any specifics.  Note that there are literally dozens of course providers, so do a little research and see what works for you.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 26, 2020)

@civilrobot has her PMP I believe


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 26, 2020)

justPE said:


> I recently passed my CA PE exams, and am looking into taking the PMP Certification.  Can someone help me to understand what is "_*35 hours of project management education/training*_", what is the best way to obtain it?
> 
> View attachment 18456


I had access to pluralsight (https://www.pluralsight.com/paths/pmpr-exam-prep via work and got it done there. It was a good course to get a broad overview before I started studying.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 27, 2020)

justPE said:


> I recently passed my CA PE exams, and am looking into taking the PMP Certification.  Can someone help me to understand what is "_*35 hours of project management education/training*_", what is the best way to obtain it?
> 
> View attachment 18456


You can take a prep course like Project Management Academy or maybe the one recommended here (I don’t know much about it) or submit credit hours obtained through study. So I submitted my application many years ago and I used credit hours earned through my PM course and scheduling course in undergrad, and a bunch of courses that I completed in grad school (MBA program) like accounting, organizational development, etc.

I attended a PMP prep course that fulfilled the 35 hour requirement but I didn’t use it because my application was already approved. Many of the people in my class did though.

So basically if you have undergrad or grad school coursework, that’s sufficient. If not, take a course.


----------



## justPE (Aug 27, 2020)

I found this from *PM PrepCast* not sure if anyone of you heard of this, at least they are PMI certified, with $299 you get the in-depth PMP review course from them and once you completed an internal exam and passed, they will give you the 35 hours certificate.  Killing one stone with two birds that's how I see it, your feedbacks are welcome!


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 27, 2020)

justPE said:


> I found this from *PM PrepCast* not sure if anyone of you heard of this, at least they are PMI certified, with $299 you get the in-depth PMP review course from them and once you completed an internal exam and passed, they will give you the 35 hours certificate.  Killing one stone with two birds that's how I see it, your feedbacks are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 18530


I believe this is the Cornelius Fichtner course and he is great.   I listen to a lot of his podcasts for PDU's (PMI's required CEU's).  If you can afford the $300 then go for it.  If you want a cheaper option, you might try the Udemy course by Joseph Phillips.  It is only $12 and this is what they state:

*"PMP Exam Prep Seminar - PMBOK Guide 6*

*Bestseller*

*Updated July 2020*

*24.5 total hoursAll LevelsSubtitles*

*PMP Exam Prep Seminar - Earn 35 PDUs by completing the entire PMP course*

*Earn 35 PDUs/Contact Hours by completing the entire course*

*You will get all the resources you need to pass the PMI PMP certification exam.*

_*You will earn 35 exam contact hours from a PMI Registered Education Provider."*_

It appears that this course would count also.  Like I mentioned earlier, there are hundreds of providers hawking PMP prep courses, so do some research and so what works best for you and your budget.  I have seen courses range from $10 to $5,000 and up with lots in between. I believe the majority of the providers furnish you with the certificate upon completion.  You will need it if you get audited to prove you have the 35 contact hours.


----------

